# New Holland 650 Round Baler



## GPhillips (Oct 11, 2008)

I have been looking for a round baler for a while now. I have found a 1994 NH 650 for sale locally, looks like a good baler but I am going to take someone else to look at it with me next time I go. I was just wondering if any of you on here have used one of these balers and if so what are your thoughts on them.


----------



## askinner (Nov 15, 2010)

I have one, love it. I have replaced a few bearings around the 15k bale mark, but that only cost me less than a few hundred. It has the wide pickup, which makes me never want a standard one, I place two windrows side by side leaving a small gap in the middle, and it makes the neatest, tightest bales.
The only thing it is lacking, is net wrap, using twine is sooooo slow, but if you don't have many acres to do, not so much a problem. Mine has the bale command, bale command plus would be handy, but if you make your windrows right, there's no need for the BC+. I only have the wind up pickup, hyd pickup would be nice, but not a necessity of course.
As usual with any round baler, make sure the belts are in good cond., they are the most expensive wear part.


----------



## 8gross (Sep 12, 2011)

If your looking just for a few acres then it's pretty good. I haven't had too many issues with mine but I am finding out that some of the rollers aren't available anymore. I'm only doing 170ac with mine and I like due to few electronics. I've just got the buzz box. Net wrap would be nice but not familiar with it. Find with the wide pickup. If it's in good shape than it will last you alot years. I've only had to do minor repairs and regular greasing. But next winter it has to have all the roller bearings replaced. i don't find tying to be that slow cause your only tying four feet as a posed five feet. Ground speed I can keep up with some of the bigger balers. But this is the only baler I've had so I can't comment on other brands and models. But all in all it is a good machine.


----------



## Cornykid (Jul 24, 2011)

Only word of caution is to check the sledge frame for wear. Once the belts wear in a grove, it tends to damage the splices by the side sheets. Easy to fix, loosen the belts and pull the sledge follower roller and weld. Good baler, can make some of the densest bales.


----------



## T&LSkaarfarms (Dec 11, 2011)

I have a 640 and I really do not have much bad to say about it. It can really swallow some hay and makes a nice tight bale. I cant remember what my pressure is set at. 2000 PSI sounds right, but just not sure. Mine has the wide pickup on it which is nice.I really have not had any problems with it. Was kind of a pain to set up when I bought it cause the last guy used sisle twine and I use poly. Just had to mess with the adjustments that let the twine slide. I dont think it takes too long to tie but my first round baler only had a single arm tie so this one might just seem really fast. IDK. I think last summer I was averaging a bale dump every 2 minutes. Other than that its just simple maintnance... If I were to do it again I would probably spend a few more thousand dollars and buy a 648 with a better monitor and more importantly net wrap. I sell almost all my rounds and I just think it would make a better, more saleable bale. Although, I have nobody complaining about the ones the 640 makes. Good luck! Tom


----------



## gman (May 27, 2013)

i have a 1999 650 auto wrap and the tie arms won't trip.cant see anything broken.anyone have any suggestions.?


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

If the auto-wrap is tripped but does not turn then the drive pawl is not engaged. The drive pawl can stick in unlatched position and not drive the auto-wrap. I know you can not completely see the driven pulleys because of the sheet metal, but if you were to look straight in from the side at the 9:00 position you will find the drive pawl at the end of the double pulley hub. There is a small spring attached to it. When the auto-wrap is tripped this spring should be almost completely collapsed. If it is stretched out then the drive pawl is stuck on it's pivot pin. Pull the cotter pin from the end of the double pulley and slide the pulley off so you can access the drive pawl pivot to lubricate it and free it up.


----------

